# Update on my collection



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello all. I would just like to show you my Crypt collection which I potted in August 2007. Still no flowers. I have it growing in a tank that I have filled the bottom with dried Magnolia leaves, covered that with Florabase and some sand. I placed the tank under some T5 lights.

This was the original list of Crypts, 
_Cryptocoryne albida
Cryptocoryne cordata_ var 'blassii'
_Cryptocoryne willissii
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne willisii
Lagenandra ovata
Lagenandra thwaitesii_

I have lost the _Lagenandra ovata_ from this tank. There is a possibility that I have one cutting growing well else where but it could be _L. thwaitesii_. 
The plants have been battling aphids and I have been treating them successfully. I also started feeding the plants only recently, in the last month or so. :retard:
So, I have some crypts that are looking healthy and happy, and others that are not.
The sick ones Are my two _Crypt cordata _var 'blassii' one which I put in a lower lighting situation since I also have this same one growing very large in a vivarium with low lighting.
The other I planted in another tank. One of the L. thwaitesii is also doing poorly, while the other seems to be recovering from an earlier downfall. I hope it does. The others are doing ok.
Another factor that I believe contributed to this tough time I am having with these plants is that I got a bloom of blue green algae that grew like crazy and covers the new leaves if given a chance. So naturally the taller species were better off. 
Is there any hope left for flowers???


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Try experimenting with the substrate - if a crypt doesn't grow well within a few months, chances are that the soil isn't the best possible choice (for this very strain).

Seems like species used to mainly mineral soil are doing well for you. Many cordata do better in substrates with a higher organic content.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hmm, something I had not considered. Thanks.
Here are some pics of some of the same crypts, I think mostly _C. cordata_ in my terrarium, the substrate is much much much more organic. 









Sorry the _Anubias hastifollia_ is in the way.









This is a _Lagenandra _sp. Not sure if it is _L. ovata_ or _L. thwaitesii_


























And just for fun, some other plants in the tank.
Spathicarpa,








some Orchids


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Khamul,

Nice one!

I assume you hibernate the P. waltl separately?


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Its a Phal. parishii. Everything I have read, including Eric Christensen's Monograph tell me it does not need hibernation. What do you think?


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Khamul,

I was referring to the Pleurodeles in the 2nd pic.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't believe I own a _Pleurodeles_.

Although I must admit, I don't have a proper ID on him.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Mea culpa, Khamul! Pleurodeles has a different head shape.

This is a toughie - let me check this out and I'll get back to you. BTW, are you sure it's a male? (Out of breeding season, I guess?)


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hehe, no Im not sure. Just going by the looks of the tail.


----------

